# Trauma backpack



## John E (Nov 18, 2008)

Gotta get one, had a few jobs where I wasn't able to get my normal kit where I wanted it to be. ie, climbing some ladders, narrow stairways, etc.

So, who makes a decent backpack that allows for carrying a C sized O2 cylinder and basic trauma gear?

Any actual, practical experience to share would be great too.

John E.


----------



## HokieEMT (Nov 18, 2008)

Ranger Joes offers this one called the Stealth Medical Pack.







It can be found here in ACU pattern.

Or you can go to the manufacturer's website where they have many more options along with many other packs.

Dont have any practical experience, but if Ranger Joes carries it then it is probably dependable.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 18, 2008)

There have been some pretty extensive discussions of this before, I suggest doing a search. 
After seeing a QRS nearby use them well earlier this week, I have falled in love with the StatPacks-- if you have the cash to pay for them... 
I especially like the Load N'Go, Quicklook AED and Backup. The bags are large, but very comfortable to wear and use. Because of their layout, they are easy to organize, easy to keep organized and easy to find what you need. 
Good Luck, and please take a look at the other discussions about this-- they are just a search away (ask KEV if you have any questions)!


----------



## Grady_emt (Nov 18, 2008)

The one pictured above is actually a Statpack, just in a camo pattern instead of the usual Red or Black.  

We use Statpacks for our drug bags and they are pricy, but easy to organize and durable.


----------



## Jaybro713 (Nov 20, 2008)

Grady_emt said:


> The one pictured above is actually a Statpack, just in a camo pattern instead of the usual Red or Black.
> 
> We use Statpacks for our drug bags and they are pricy, but easy to organize and durable.



Statpacks are great bags.  We use those and they are very durable like you stated.  Definitely worth the money IMO.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 20, 2008)

*You Bet!*

Ditto on the Stat Packs!! great product and wears like iron!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 20, 2008)

Personally, I have yet found where I needed a pack for most trauma patients. Other than a BP cuff & few abd pads, kerlix, what else do I need? 

R/r 911


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 20, 2008)

*Shouldn't they be called "Anti-Trauma Backpacks"?*

As I've mentioned somewhere else around here, in my suburban jail (pop. 2,500) setting we have four rolling kits, each weighing almost twenty pounds, with nursing level stuff, and each designated to meet up with one of twenty BLS and first aid-level twenty pound duffelbags on a scene. I myself have heavily affected the contents of these, mostly by trimming and eliminating after the busybodies load them up with Tinactin, bagbalm and Telfa pads; however, in the vast majority of instances I handle the calls with my eight-pound, mostly first-aid level ( a little nursing and BLS stuff not much) kit in a padded nylon camera bag, and 1/3  the cubic space in that is used up by a SAM splint I've used twice in six years. Short distances (up to 1/4 mile), rapid outside competent EMS response, equals don't need backpack. The big kits are a welcome measure of preparedness and are occasionally used, but a shoulder suspended kit would be less effective and efficient.

 PS: the only point higher than a second story is the tower; I'd want a backpack for stairs.  Or a probie!


----------



## John E (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sounds like Statpack...*

is the preferred brand. Perhaps I should have explained how and why I'm going to be using the pack.

I'll use an example.

Earlier this week I was working on the scene of a t.v. commercial on what's called a "tech scout". A tech scout day is where certain members of the crew scout ahead for camera locations, stunt ideas, etc. This particular site was on the roof of a building where the only access was up a freight elevator and then up a flight of stairs. While hauling my trauma bags and first aid supplies up the stairs it occurred to me that a backpack would really be a good idea to have as a backup for times like these. Keep in mind that 1, I don't have a partner to help carry stuff, 2, I don't have an ambulance to keep stuff in, 3, did I mention the part of about not having a partner to help carry stuff? A guy I work with has something like 5 different and separate O2 setups that he uses depending on the conditions of the job. I'm a lightweight, I only have 2 D tanks and 1 C tank.

I typically bring a trauma bag with an O2 tank and other supplies in it to wherever I'm working, the other stuff, the "amenities" as I refer to them, I leave set up either in base camp or somewhere on-set. So I'm looking for a pack to use when my normal over the shoulder bags are too unwieldy to carry, ie, up that last flight of stairs.

Thanks for the recco's.

John E.


----------



## m_b_williamson (Nov 27, 2008)

that bag looks like somthing youd need if you were a medic on an army chopper lol


----------

